# Young rats wanted - Hull/Cottingham :)



## BeverleyClairex (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello! I am looking for a couple of young rats to keep my year old rattie Theo company (Below)









His companion recently died and I don't want him to get lonely  
I'm after a pair around 4/5/6 weeks old so that they warm to him and don't fight, I am in the Hull/Cottingham area, If you can help me find some new friends for him that would be great!  please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

4-6 weeks old is too young to take the kittens away from their mothers I think. it is normally 8 weeks minimum. I don't know of any rats in that area but just thought I'd point that out


----------



## BeverleyClairex (Jun 25, 2012)

Awh ok, I got Theo at 4 weeks old and he is the biggest softie ever  Although I think the breeder I got them from just wanted to get rid, Thanks though! I'm not too fussy on the age as long as they get along


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

BeverleyClairex said:


> Awh ok, I got Theo at 4 weeks old and he is the biggest softie ever  Although I think the breeder I got them from just wanted to get rid, Thanks though! I'm not too fussy on the age as long as they get along


Have you researched how to properly introduce rats or have you done it before? I'm sure there will be rats somewhere near you if you regularly check the rehoming section on fancy rats forum. Although, you may need to take on two more as most people won't sell/rehome single rats.


----------



## ant1249 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi, sent you an email about 2 rats that I want to rehouse 

Cheers

Ant


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

hi have you looked on the the fancy rats rehoming section of the forum for ratties in your area? sometimes there are babies on there or rescues on there with young kittens. if you register for free you will get to see the whole forum.
Fancy Rats • Index page

and here is some info on rat introductions
Fancy Rats | Information | Introductions

have you looked on google for local rat breeders in your area or rat rescues?

not sure if these are near to you
Welcome to Lilliput Rattery!

Home - Rattray Rattery

Bohemian Stud - Home of the Bohemian Rats

Amarandh Rats - Home


----------

